# the reason i fish from a kayak



## sharker517 (Jul 11, 2011)

This is just a rant if someone else feels the same way i do thats great and thats why i wont give it up. im 31 now but when i was 18 i worked at a warehouse, one day 2 of us climbed up this old ladder on the back side of a cooler found beer bottles from 70s a gocart and a green kayak. the one guy asked the guy that owned the place for the gocart , he said yeah take it, i asked for the kayak, he said what u gonna do with it. I told him fish off it i was thinking of adding something to it so it would not flip. He told me (you are stupid you cant fish off them things. I think im gonna hold on to it) i said what u need it for then , ( i might sell it) then I quit! Two weeks later and it preyed on my mind ever since like when i saw sombody fishing off 1 then the outriggers came along. IF I CANT CATCH IT OFF A YAK I DONT NEED TO CATCH IT!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I posted this before. I had 3 boats when I started fishyaking 5 years ago .Got rid of 2 boats and have one John Boat left that sits in the yard.. Ive 'been using the yaks


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

same here had 3 boats over the years and have more fun with the kayak, cant go as far or as fast but a lot less work and save a lot more money


----------



## Gene (Apr 1, 2011)

I have two yaks and I am in the process of buying the third one. I have to agree that you cant go as far or as fast but the ride you get when you hook a nice one is the best. I have hooked and landed some really nice fish out of the yak.


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm also ex-powerboater, been kayakfishing for 3 years now.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I live 3 blocks from the Atlantic Ocean. I can drop in a Kayak on a moment's notice. No ramp lines, no channel markers, no tethering, trailer lights, scrub down, etc.

The real question is, "why *wouldn't" a serious salt dog need a kayak"?


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

GAS PRICES ARE THROUGH THE ROOF. WATERCRAFT IS TAXED AND REGISTRATION FEES REQUIRED. 

AT THIS TIME IN HISTORY, KAYAK FISHING CAN ONLY BE DESCRIBED BY ONE WORD: FREEDOM.

FREEDOM FROM TAXES FREEDOM FROM Gas and gas taxes freedom from high operation cost of larger vessels. 

in a way kayak fishing is an example of how reverting back to simplicity and self reliance can improve our lives. the health benefits and freedom are obvious benefits but its more than that. like a hunter has a special connection to his/her woods and prey, so does the kayak fisherman to his/her waters and fish. With that comes a respect and appreciation of our waters that has been lost for years.


kayak fishing is 100% NATURAL a human using his mind and muscles in pursuit of food. We leave no polution foot print we owe no taxes to operate after initial purchace.

groups are organizing and im sure group offshore trips are in the near future. atleast paddle trips out far enough for black sea bass if not furthur.

kayak fishing has so many advantages for us fisherman AND THE WATERS WE ALL LOVE


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't mention the Tax stuff to much you might give them some bad ideas. Some states you have to pay to register already.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Excellent post, pogeymoe.



bbcroaker said:


> Don't mention the Tax stuff to much you might give them some bad ideas. Some states you have to pay to register already.


Man, that is so insane. BUT NOT SURPRISING! Do you know which states are engaging in this treachery? The gov't is so out of control. I hope people really start waking up. When the government starts taxing something you own, you no longer own it. THEY DO.


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

Once you go yak..... you never go back :fishing:


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

True..in PA to launch from a PA launch, you need a launch permit ($18 for two years). For the most part, they'll nail you without it.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

pogeymoe said:


> GAS PRICES ARE THROUGH THE ROOF. WATERCRAFT IS TAXED AND REGISTRATION FEES REQUIRED.
> 
> AT THIS TIME IN HISTORY, KAYAK FISHING CAN ONLY BE DESCRIBED BY ONE WORD: FREEDOM.
> 
> ...


Well..there is some pollution footprint (more than offset by our operation of the kayak for the most part) from the manufacture of the kayak, pfd, rods, reels, all the way down to the food we eat to power our bodies. 

BUT.. it is freedom...I'm hoping to pull the trigger next year on my first kayak purchase. I've spent this summer taking a few paddling lessons and doing some paddling fairly regularly. AND--practicing Safe Rescue..


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Before I jumped in I had the same concerns thinking turtlling was going to happen- it still might but after an entire season of fishing many times in the Chesapeake Bay in rough choppy waters with big boat wakes, my kayak has NOT turtled once. I have an OK Prowler 13 Angler,reasonably fast, stable and seaworthy...


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

pogeymoe said:


> so does the kayak fisherman to his/her waters and fish. With that comes a respect and appreciation of our waters that has been lost for years.


amen!


----------



## sharker517 (Jul 11, 2011)

i was alwas a bank, surf, or pier fisherman always wondering what if I could get out farther. then after 12 years of wanting i finally got a yak, and love it glad there are others who love to go out, to just feel free when i go and try to get others into it. i still fish off surf and the pier, and bank and still what if i brought my yak. its not the best but i can get there!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I have been Kayak Fishing since 2002, I used to Drum Fish from the Beach in the Spring, Yak fish all summer, Drum Fish from the Beach in the Fall, then Yak fish in the winter. Lack of Beach Access both time restrictions, the impending Permit System, chased me off the Beach in 2007 and have been Yak Fishing Full time ever since. I can get to places that no one else is allowed to due to foolish restrictions, and greedy people. 

So in a nut shell... FREEDOM is why I YAK Fish... There is very little Freedom left on land, and you can't stop me on the Water...

JAM


----------

